

Show HN: Need a quiet place to store your thoughts? Little app I made - desalex
http://www.gethermit.com

======
bt3
Just a thought, but have considered allowing an individual to start writing
without an account? Then you might just set a delayed notification to
encourage the user to register to save their work.

Seemingly like a "trial run", except it's free, and I think a user might feel
way more inclined to register after they've used the platform for the first
time.

As an example, although I'm not a writer per se, I find my best ideas come to
me in periods of rapid succession, and if I don't write them down, well, you
know the rest. I could imagine having a platform like this as a bookmark, but
the "barrier" that is a login screen might pose as an additional mental
barriers. Just a thought.

------
Raphmedia
I like it.

It should be more oblivious how to rename the "My First Book".

Add a way for me to save / export the data. I wouldn't feel safe to use it
without a thousand backups.

Also, how can I create a new "book"?

